# Some of my fish!



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

By thesweed at 2011-09-14








By thesweed at 2011-09-14








By thesweed at 2011-09-13








By thesweed at 2011-09-24








By thesweed at 2011-09-24








By thesweed at 2011-09-24


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

By thesweed at 2011-09-24








By thesweed at 2011-09-24








By thesweed at 2011-09-13








By thesweed at 2011-09-24








By thesweed at 2011-09-24








By thesweed at 2011-08-07


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

By thesweed at 2011-07-22








By thesweed at 2011-06-25








By thesweed at 2011-06-25








By thesweed at 2011-06-25








By thesweed at 2011-06-25








By thesweed at 2011-06-15


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

By thesweed at 2011-06-15








By thesweed at 2011-06-13








By thesweed at 2011-03-21








By thesweed at 2011-08-07


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

****! 
Nice pics man! specially the last ones! i like em allot!

tho one question!
why does it look like your fish have tears in their eyes?
every picture that has the fish photographed sideways show a tear, is this something like we humans have with flash and red eyes???


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Daxx said:


> darn!
> Nice pics man! specially the last ones! i like em allot!
> 
> tho one question!
> ...


Thanks! I have a flash on top of the tank and thatÃ‚Â´s why i get that light effect on there eyes.


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Great pics! Nice job, and beautiful fish!


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Sand Man said:


> Great pics! Nice job, and beautiful fish!


Thanks Sand Man!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks PaulineMi!


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow... You seem to have a very skillful knowledge of photography! Excellent fish and pictures! =D>


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks The King Crabb  !


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice fish and photography!

I'm curious what kind of fish 
this one is. It's gorgeous.

And what collection point is your marmalade cat L. Trewavasae (or maybe Fuelleborni) from?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Kanorin! The cichlid you are asking about is a Sciaenochromis fryeri ghost. My Trewavasae MC comes from Thumbi West Island.


----------



## dray420 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kanorin*
hey sorry to bother you but i was wondering whats the name of your avatar cichlid.....it is awesome and i would like to try and find one. thanks, oh and is it a male or female??


----------



## dray420 (Jul 29, 2011)

sorry about posting in this thread, i thought i was emailing him :thumb:


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

You are a master behind a camera!

Awesome fish.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

dray420 said:


> *Kanorin*
> hey sorry to bother you but i was wondering whats the name of your avatar cichlid.....it is awesome and i would like to try and find one. thanks, oh and is it a male or female??


Looks like a Cynotilapia afra Nkhata Bay male.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

benny71 said:


> You are a master behind a camera!
> 
> Awesome fish.


Thanks Benny71! IÃ‚Â´m not a master but a happy amateur .


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice fish and those shots are great. I love the rockwork also, looks very natural! Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## stan1979 (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellant photo and stunning fish. What is the cichlid in the last two photos
Cheers
Stan


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks juststayinthecave and stan1979! The last two shots are of the old guy in my 106 gallon. A 10 y.o. Pseudotropheus crabro alpha male and peacekeeper.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Just thought I post my two malawi tanks in this thread as well. First my 106 gallon.









By thesweed at 2011-10-01

My 66 gallon.









By thesweed at 2011-10-01


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

By thesweed at 2011-10-01








By thesweed at 2011-10-01


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, nice pics, I'm not a Mbuna guy but that Crabro is amazing !!


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

dray420 said:


> *Kanorin*
> hey sorry to bother you but i was wondering whats the name of your avatar cichlid.....it is awesome and i would like to try and find one. thanks, oh and is it a male or female??


It looks like a cyno afra jalo reef or a nkhata bay. That'd be my guess.

Lots of nice looking fish in this thread :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

dray420 said:


> *Kanorin*
> hey sorry to bother you but i was wondering whats the name of your avatar cichlid.....it is awesome and i would like to try and find one. thanks, oh and is it a male or female??


Male cynotilapia afra 'nkhata bay'..

very impressive one too.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

The lab hongi looks as if he is taking the brunt of the crabro's aggression...


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice tanks and fish. 

Can you tell me more about the background in the 106G ?


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very beautiful pictures. What is the name of the fish in the first 2 pics?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

vann59 said:


> Very nice tanks and fish.
> 
> Can you tell me more about the background in the 106G ?


Thanks! In the 106G I use BTN stone modules as a background.

http://www.backtonature.se/english/modules.html


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Matman1110 said:


> Very beautiful pictures. What is the name of the fish in the first 2 pics?


Thanks! If you mean on page one itÃ‚Â´s a male Aulonocara sp. "stuartgranti maleri".


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Few new ones.

Sciaenochromis fryeri ghost.









By thesweed at 2011-11-07

Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceberg.









By thesweed at 2011-11-07

Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" juvie.









By thesweed at 2011-11-07

Metriaclima teeth.









By thesweed at 2011-11-07


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Visit here often. Awesome selection of fish.


----------



## ozzybear (Jun 26, 2011)

Brilliant pics!! Can you tell me what the fish with the red/ orange top fin is please? In the pic there is a brown striped one next to him. Still learning on here so have to ask silly questions!
Ta, claire


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

ozzybear said:


> Brilliant pics!! Can you tell me what the fish with the red/ orange top fin is please? In the pic there is a brown striped one next to him. Still learning on here so have to ask silly questions!
> Ta, claire


Thanks Claire! ThatÃ‚Â´s a Labidochromis sp. "hongi" male.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

juststayinthecave said:


> Visit here often. Awesome selection of fish.


Thanks!


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice, the Swede.....fancy meeting you here :lol:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

iwade4fish said:


> Nice, the Swede.....fancy meeting you here :lol:


Hi Danny!


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Some more shots!









By thesweed at 2011-12-05








By thesweed at 2012-01-08








By thesweed at 2011-12-05








By thesweed at 2012-01-08








By thesweed at 2012-01-08








By thesweed at 2012-01-08


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful fish...great pictures. You must have a very nice camera. Your fish are really beautiful and show like models in the pictures!!!! I like them a lot!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Are the two red fin borleyi on this page the same fish? Pics taken two months apart?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Shahlvah said:


> Beautiful fish...great pictures. You must have a very nice camera. Your fish are really beautiful and show like models in the pictures!!!! I like them a lot!!


Thanks!


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> Are the two red fin borleyi on this page the same fish? Pics taken two months apart?


No, but they are from the same batch.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

theswede said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Are the two red fin borleyi on this page the same fish? Pics taken two months apart?
> ...


Ok...I know they grow fast but that would be really fast! Very nice fish.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> theswede said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

theswede said:


> vann59 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice tanks and fish.
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks vann59!


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

A few new ones.









By thesweed at 2012-02-05








By thesweed at 2012-02-05








By thesweed at 2012-02-05








By thesweed at 2012-02-02


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just out of curiosity but are you shooting these with a really fast shutter?

They look great even if underexposed.

Just curious...


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

cantrell00 said:


> Just out of curiosity but are you shooting these with a really fast shutter?
> 
> They look great even if underexposed.
> 
> Just curious...


Thanks! For most of my cichlid shots iÃ‚Â´ll use shutter speed 1/200 - 1/400.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

What species is your Melanochromis? I cannot decide which I like better the Iceberg or Ghost fryeri? Stunning captures, what f stop are you using?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

theswede said:


> cantrell00 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity but are you shooting these with a really fast shutter?
> ...


I thought so...

As for the f-stop, it doesn't appear to be wide open.. F/3.5-5.0 maybe. A lot of the image doesn't appear to be blurred in the photo of the demasoni..


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

What level is your flash at? I've tried reducing the intensity of my speedlight (Sitting on the glass lid facing down) but I don't get the black background, it still lights up the tank to much. Also are you shooting with the tank lights on or off? My Avatar red zebra is one of the exceptions with the dark background


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Steffano2 said:


> What species is your Melanochromis? I cannot decide which I like better the Iceberg or Ghost fryeri? Stunning captures, what f stop are you using?


Thanks! ItÃ‚Â´s the cyaneorhabdos (mangiano) and they are not Melanochromis anymore. Ad have put them back into Pseudotropheus. IÃ‚Â´ll use f18-f22 and ISO 100.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

brijar said:


> What level is your flash at? I've tried reducing the intensity of my speedlight (Sitting on the glass lid facing down) but I don't get the black background, it still lights up the tank to much. Also are you shooting with the tank lights on or off? My Avatar red zebra is one of the exceptions with the dark background


I use the speedlight 270EX and has it setup in front of the tanklights so very little light gets to the back of the tank. Tank lights are always on. Here is a shot of how I setup my flash. Sorry about the dust :wink: .









By thesweed at 2012-01-09


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

theswede said:


> brijar said:
> 
> 
> > What level is your flash at? I've tried reducing the intensity of my speedlight (Sitting on the glass lid facing down) but I don't get the black background, it still lights up the tank to much. Also are you shooting with the tank lights on or off? My Avatar red zebra is one of the exceptions with the dark background
> ...


I really need to get a remote trigger for my wife's rig so I can get killer pics of my fish!

Great info & thanks for passing it along...


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

cantrell00 said:


> theswede said:
> 
> 
> > brijar said:
> ...


Your welcome!


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

theswede said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > What species is your Melanochromis? I cannot decide which I like better the Iceberg or Ghost fryeri? Stunning captures, what f stop are you using?
> ...


Thanks for sharing your F stop info with me. Love your cayneorhabdos, simplistic color combination and striking at the same time. Oddly, though they sure share the standard color pattern of dark on light and light on dark of the Melanochromis group, not bucking Ad's realignment here.


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks, My flash (Nikon SB600) is much larger but I'll give that a shot in addition to reducing the flash intensity by another 20% or so.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

A few new shots from my 106 and 66 gallon malawi setups!









By thesweed at 2012-06-02








By thesweed at 2012-06-02








By thesweed at 2012-06-02








By thesweed at 2012-06-02








By thesweed at 2012-06-02








By thesweed at 2012-06-02


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Will a WOW suffice!!!! Wonderful pictures...thank you for sharing


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks cichlid-gal!


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Nice ones Swede.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Emil! :thumb:


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

oh boy, more SUPER GORGEOUS pics from Swede.  
One of the best Dem's I've seen to this day!!
Lucky..... :thumb:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Danny! The cyaneorhabdos was shot with a Sigma AF 18-200/3,5-6,3 II DC OS HSM lense and i´m not that happy with it when it comes to fish photography. The shots I take with my 60mm macro lense are way better ( ex. latest demasoni shot) so i´m sticking to that one in the future.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Sciaenochromis fryeri "ghost"









By thesweed at 2012-07-09

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos









By thesweed at 2012-07-10

Pseudotropheus crabro female









By thesweed at 2012-07-10

Pseudotropheus demasoni juvie









By thesweed at 2012-07-10

Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" female









By thesweed at 2012-07-10


----------



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW!!!! Your photography makes ME tear up!! Can I put some for my screensaver??? I would be honored. )))


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

That Red Fin Borleyi is stunning, and your photography =D>


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

memejan2012 said:


> WOW!!!! Your photography makes ME tear up!! Can I put some for my screensaver??? I would be honored. )))


Thanks memejan2012! You can use any of my shots as a screensaver. Good of you to ask :thumb: .


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

fusion said:


> That Red Fin Borleyi is stunning, and your photography =D>


Thanks fusion! I agree with you on that the "Red Fin" female being a stunning fish.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

the Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" female shot takes my breath away...what a gorgeous fish and I always love seeing Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos. I think the Ps. cyaneorhabdos are difficult to have show on a black background but you have done an excellent job with your pictures of them. Outstanding photography!


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Woah, i need to hire you to take pics of my tank lol. Do you have any full tank shots as well, it would be amazing to see how all the fish interact together.


----------



## Brett1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great Fish and Photographs


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

cichlid-gal said:


> the Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" female shot takes my breath away...what a gorgeous fish and I always love seeing Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos. I think the Ps. cyaneorhabdos are difficult to have show on a black background but you have done an excellent job with your pictures of them. Outstanding photography!


Thanks cichlid-gal! The hardest cichlid i have to shot is the all black alpha crabro male.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

babarian16 said:


> Woah, i need to hire you to take pics of my tank lol. Do you have any full tank shots as well, it would be amazing to see how all the fish interact together.


Thanks babarian16! I would love to go to Canada. :wink: I f you look at page 2 in this thread you will find my malawi tanks. The only difference is that now i have a adult group of cyaneorhabdos (maingano) in my 106 gallon as well.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Brett1 said:


> Great Fish and Photographs


Thanks Brett!


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Found a few pics that i forgot to post.









By thesweed at 2012-08-16









By thesweed at 2012-07-16









By thesweed at 2012-07-16









By thesweed at 2011-11-16









By thesweed at 2012-09-10


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

WOW! You take great pix!!!! How do you do that!?


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

What kind of fish are the last two pix?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks witamygreatdanes! The last two shots are of female and male Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" from Kadango.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

HEY!!!! I just googled the S.Freyi ghost (which I am starting to love, btw) and found a whole bunch of YOUR PIX!!!!! COOL!!!!


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" Is he also known as a German Red, by any chance?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

witamygreatdanes said:


> Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" Is he also known as a German Red, by any chance?


No, german red is a Aulonocara (Peacock). Here you go. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1009
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1313


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks!!! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

These are beautiful pics, TheSwede ... Thank you so much for sharing them with us! I really like the tear effect.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

amazing shots. what is the fish in the last pic (the black one)?


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Storiwyr and Swifterz! Which fish do you mean Swifters. The last shot is of a male Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" and not a black fish. If you mean the grey fish with red fins then it´s a female of the same species.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Ps crabro male.









By thesweed at 2012-09-13

Copadichromis borleyi "Red fin" male.









By thesweed at 2012-09-13


----------



## RichGSR (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful pics! Do you mind if I inquire about your photography set up?

I'm assuming you have a single flash pointed down from the top, wireless triggered?

What aperture and speed are you shooting at? What focal length? Are you using a macro lens?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

RichGSR said:


> Beautiful pics! Do you mind if I inquire about your photography set up?
> 
> I'm assuming you have a single flash pointed down from the top, wireless triggered?
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich! How I setup my flash you can see earlier in this thread.

Canon EOS 450D
Canon Macro Lens EF-S 60mm
Flash Speedlite 270EX (most of the time)
Flash Sunpak 400AF

Shutter speed 1/200-1/400
F 14-16 (most of the time)
ISO 100
White balance daylight 5200 K


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

theswede said:


> RichGSR said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pics! Do you mind if I inquire about your photography set up?
> ...


I need to learn all this stuff for my Canon Digital Rebel...


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Super Turtleman said:


> theswede said:
> 
> 
> > RichGSR said:
> ...


That´s cool Emil :thumb: ! Remember that good light is more important then an expensive macro lens. Buy a flash to setup above the tank and you have come a long way. Quite a few of my shots is taken with a cheap tamron zoom lens.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Hakan. I'll work on that.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

Wowza absolutely amazing pictures. Really really shows what beautiful creatures cichlids really are. =D> :thumb:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

mbunainflames said:


> Wowza absolutely amazing pictures. Really really shows what beautiful creatures cichlids really are. =D> :thumb:


Thanks mbunainflames!


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

wow swede! i took a pic of my dominant male red zebra that i was proud of......not so much anymore. **** fine photo skills


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

peterock44 said:


> wow swede! i took a pic of my dominant male red zebra that i was proud of......not so much anymore. darn fine photo skills


Thanks peterock44!


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

@ Dray420 either that was crazy funny or he just changed his pic to a people Cichlid LOL


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

@ Theswede Hats off to you sir the pics are amazing , just set one of the johanni pics as my background looks even better blown up ... nice wow factor


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Swede has Johanni?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Dude great pictures! Love the red fin borlyei I have one myself. Thought i didnt know what it was untill you started posting these pics. lol thanks. Its one of my favorite fish that i have in my tank


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

iwade4fish said:


> Swede has Johanni?


No, but a large group of Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Trench said:


> @ Theswede Hats off to you sir the pics are amazing , just set one of the johanni pics as my background looks even better blown up ... nice wow factor


Thanks Trench! Let me know if you want a pic with higher resolution.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

ratbones86 said:


> Dude great pictures! Love the red fin borlyei I have one myself. Thought i didnt know what it was untill you started posting these pics. lol thanks. Its one of my favorite fish that i have in my tank


Thanks ratbones86! Not the best looking Copadichromis, but the male female combo is hard to beat. My favorite male Copadichromis is the geertsi.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

My mistake on the Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos , Thought it was a Johanni Gome


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Trench said:


> My mistake on the Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos , Thought it was a Johanni Gome


Easy mistake to make.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Much better here, swede! FB doesn't do them justice.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## toddnkaya (Apr 27, 2013)

Fantastic photos!! Can you tell us what camera,lens and any lighting that were used? Thanks


----------



## toddnkaya (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome pics!! Can you tell us the camera and lens used? And any shutter f stop info would be great . Thanks !


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

toddnkaya said:


> Awesome pics!! Can you tell us the camera and lens used? And any shutter f stop info would be great . Thanks !


Thanks! You can find all that info in the thread. Page 4 i think. :wink:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome pictures, beautiful fish...congratulations!!!!


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

beautiful fish and awesome pictures. some I've never seen before. I completely fail at getting decent pics of my fish...grrrr


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks chiroken & Shahlvah!


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice shots. What is the 10th fish down? Looks like an ahli type. I recently bought one that looked very similar to this but after a few weeks its colors faded and found out it was being hormoned. viewtopic.php?f=14&t=253571 and after the colors started to fade.. viewtopic.php?f=14&t=253855

Thanks for the info!

Austin


----------



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the wallpapers


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Anall44 said:


> Nice shots. What is the 10th fish down? Looks like an ahli type. I recently bought one that looked very similar to this but after a few weeks its colors faded and found out it was being hormoned. viewtopic.php?f=14&t=253571 and after the colors started to fade.. viewtopic.php?f=14&t=253855
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Austin


Thanks! The first white fryeri that hit the market over here there was something *fishy* about. They all lost there white after while. The fish on my pic that you are talking about is a descended of the "Iceberg". Through selective breeding they have now an all white fryeri when it´s in full color. In europe it´s called fryeri ghost. On this page you can see how a ghost should look like. http://www.ciklider.se/forum/index.php?topic=6005.0


----------



## baandeks (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice photos and pretty fishes


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

baandeks said:


> Nice photos and pretty fishes


Thanks baandeks!


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

What's the differenc everyweek an Ahli and a fryeri. My understanding is fryeri is what you see in the hobby where Ahli is very very hard to find in the trade. Our white fryeri a are called white knights I believe but no one seems no know how they were bred. A lot of true hobbiest look down on white knights cause of the possibility of it being a hybrid. I've never seen one in person tho.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Very impressed with your pictures!! Thanks for sharing. Not to mention the exceptional fish.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Frank H said:


> Very impressed with your pictures!! Thanks for sharing. Not to mention the exceptional fish.


Thanks Frank H!


----------

